# Pessary Cleaning - I am new to OB/GYN coding



## tcruz (Aug 25, 2010)

I am new to OB/GYN coding and need some help. I have a patient today who came in for an office visit due to postmenopausal bleeding. She was 89 y/o. Our doc removed her pessary which was in place to do his exam and then cleaned the pessary before reinsertion. How do I bill for this? He marked off 99213 & A4561 on the super bill.

Her noted diagnosis were vaginitis and postmenopausal bleeding (FYI), but I am kind of confused with why he marked off the A4561 if he didnt supply a new one?? One of the MA's stated we can bill for the cleaning, but I cant find any information on how to bill that out. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

T.Cruz, CPC


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Aug 25, 2010)

there is no code for cleaning, you can only charge an E/M level.


----------



## tcruz (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you! I really didnt believe so either.


----------



## MJ4ever (Aug 26, 2010)

If a patient comes into the office to have a pessary removed, cleansed, and reinserted, the appropriate evaluation and management code (99211-99215) should be reported, based on the key components performed (history, exam and medical decision making), as this considered part of the E&M service.

57160, Fitting and insertion of pessary or other intravaginal device is only reported on the initial fitting and insertion of the pessary. A new pessary would have to be refit for the patient and the physician would have to remeasure the patient and provide fitting of the new device. 

Hope this helps,


----------



## tcruz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you!! It does.....


----------

